# Haunted Radio.



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi all you knowledgable lot.  :idea: 
We are presently on tour and are not far from Winchester in a lovely part of the world, Hampshire. :roll: 
When we arrived back this evening in our Tow car we noticed that our cab radio was on?, and kept on coming on about every 10 minuets or so?I was even more suprised to find out that the radio is not even fused, not to any supply I can find anyway! 
We have an Eldiss Autoquest 400 05 plate Base vehicle Peugeot Boxer.
Recently I had a new battery fitted cos the other one was always going flat after a week or so, Hummm I hear you say but it did have a dud cell.
Have you collectively any ideas, :roll: short of disconnecting the battery, last case scenario.
Thanks.


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi aikidomo, i have a avantegarde 400rl on 05 with same problem.
hasn`t done it for 2 weeks but usualy i have to pull fuse out esp at night.
when mine does it, it usualy comes on as cd player searching for a cd,
if no cd in it will switch to radio! have no idea why ( so no help there )
personaly i think it would be so expensive to take to repairer i`d rather buy a new one.
maybe a common fault someone will enlighten us both.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

our radio used to do that we took it out and threw it away and put in a better one after being woken up four times in belgium.


----------

